# Taylormade RBZ or R11/R11s????



## jcooper5083 (Oct 31, 2012)

Hi all,

I hope you are well?

I am new here and looking for some advice on club selection.

I currently have a full set of Taylormade R7's (irons, rescue and driver) and am looking to upgrade.  I was wondering what your thoughts were on either the RBZ range or the R11/R11s range for the next set to get?

I do like the Taylormade equipment so would like to stay with it.

thanks in advance for any advice.

James


----------



## G1BB0 (Oct 31, 2012)

well RickG has the RBZ irons and thinks they are pretty darn good, Hobbit has the RBZ 3 wood which JustOne hit at Woburn and loved

Plenty use the R11/R11s drivers 

so for me it would be RBZ irons, hybrid and 3 wood &R11/R11s driver

if only funds would permit. I am sure plenty will advise to try as many brands/models as possible though as it would be an oversight to dismiss other brands


----------



## lee_leggett (Oct 31, 2012)

RBZ irons are very nice, i like the short iorns but dislike the longer larger head iorns, I do feel there is a loss of feel with the RBX due to its design, Long and high. 

R11 iorns, again feel good, with teh right shaft, TT DG is the shaft for me the KBS send the ball far to high. good looking set though.

If you hit the ball straight then then RBZ is a good bet, if you want to shape the ball or assist with a correction then the adjustment on the R11 s is the best.

If i were you try the Adams CB3 irons, they are the same price and have a forged head, so give a better feel and look very nice. Try then all and see for yourself.


----------



## drawboy (Oct 31, 2012)

If you can get a set of TM CB's they are the basically same iron as the R11's without the flashy red branding, the CB's also have the forged face. They will come in around half the price of the R11 irons so that is the way I would go. Honestly they are superb irons whether you go for the cb's or r11 I'm sure you will love them. I adore my Cb's


----------



## duncan mackie (Oct 31, 2012)

jcooper5083 said:



			I was wondering what your thoughts were on either the RBZ range or the R11/R11s range for the next set to get?
		
Click to expand...

which ever you feel more comfortable with - it's that simple.

they are both a step up from the R7's; things move on.


----------



## DelB (Oct 31, 2012)

duncan mackie said:



			they are both a step up from the R7's; things move on.
		
Click to expand...

Or so TM would have you believe!


----------



## duncan mackie (Oct 31, 2012)

DelB said:



			Or so TM would have you believe! 

Click to expand...

this was my opinion having played those being discussed.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Oct 31, 2012)

drawboy said:



			If you can get a set of TM CB's they are the basically same iron as the R11's without the flashy red branding, the CB's also have the forged face. They will come in around half the price of the R11 irons so that is the way I would go. Honestly they are superb irons whether you go for the cb's or r11 I'm sure you will love them. I adore my Cb's
		
Click to expand...

Plus one for me, the CB are great set of irons, and I would recommend the R11s over the R11 driver I've had both and the s is much more forgiving.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 31, 2012)

What handicap are you. I liked the R11's. Very strong flight (and lofts) and forgiving. A little chunky but probably no more so that the R7's


----------



## Oddsocks (Oct 31, 2012)

Another using tp CBS and loving them


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Oct 31, 2012)

Have you give the Burner 2.0 irons ago? Very good irons and you should be able to pick them up at a nice price now. I love mine and I can't see there being much difference between them and the RBZ irons.


----------



## Foxholer (Oct 31, 2012)

I believe you should question yourself as to why ou want to upgrade.

Irons haven't moved on much at all in spite of whay the TM Maketing would have you believe! R7s are still very good clubs!

Drivers, however, have become rather more forgiving, so if you need that, then the RBZ could well be the one for you. The R11 and the R11S are significantly less forgiving (the R11 the least) but all are probably more forgiving thn R7s (of which the Superquad was the pick of the bunch imo!).

I would, however, suggest that you check out other manufacturers gear. I believe it's better to have the best gear from whatever OEM than the latest gear from your favourite OEM!


----------



## jcooper5083 (Nov 1, 2012)

Hi all,

thank you so much for the great advice - to answer a few questions:

Handicap I play from is 10 and currently in a series of lessons all over the winter every weekend
The reason from wanting to upgrade is my clubs need replacing as they have seen many better days so thought an upgrade at the same time was a good idea
I currently have the superquad R7 driver - I like it but have a slight slice on my drives so something more forgiving may be the way forward.

Forgive me for being naive but I have seen many US companies on ebay selling ARP clubs at very low prices and wondered what your thoughts were on these suppliers?

many thanks again


----------



## pbrown7582 (Nov 1, 2012)

jcooper5083 said:



			Hi all,

thank you so much for the great advice - to answer a few questions:

Handicap I play from is 10 and currently in a series of lessons all over the winter every weekend
The reason from wanting to upgrade is my clubs need replacing as they have seen many better days so thought an upgrade at the same time was a good idea
I currently have the superquad R7 driver - I like it but have a slight slice on my drives so something more forgiving may be the way forward.

Forgive me for being naive but I have seen many US companies on ebay selling ARP clubs at very low prices and wondered what your thoughts were on these suppliers?

many thanks again
		
Click to expand...

good luck with the lessons and hope you can practice in between a lesson every week is pretty heavy going but single figures is worth it! 


i believe these are slight seconds or liquidation stock so no problembuying them but rememeber you are likely to have to add around a third on to the total price you pay includeding postage in customs duty and collection fees making the costs not that much cheaper than buying in the UK?


----------



## jcooper5083 (Nov 1, 2012)

pbrown7582 said:



			good luck with the lessons and hope you can practice in between a lesson every week is pretty heavy going but single figures is worth it! 


i believe these are slight seconds or liquidation stock so no problembuying them but rememeber you are likely to have to add around a third on to the total price you pay includeding postage in customs duty and collection fees making the costs not that much cheaper than buying in the UK?
		
Click to expand...

You are 100% right.  for example I can get something like an R11s 10.5 driver with stiff shaft for approx $140 but have to pay $60 postage but just wanted to make sure these were ok as they may be the odd sneaky bargain to be had here.....


----------



## pbrown7582 (Nov 1, 2012)

That is a perfect example with 33% added you would be looking at around $260/Â£160 an r11s on golfbidder Â£170 with next delivery.

Prices will drop soon with the R13 due out???


----------



## jcooper5083 (Nov 1, 2012)

pbrown7582 said:



			That is a perfect example with 33% added you would be looking at around $260/Â£160 an r11s on golfbidder Â£170 with next delivery.

Prices will drop soon with the R13 due out???
		
Click to expand...

I was wondering if there was an R13 coming soon??????

Is golf bidder an independent site?  sounds interesting - any details?


----------



## pbrown7582 (Nov 1, 2012)

jcooper5083 said:



			I was wondering if there was an R13 coming soon??????

Is golf bidder an independent site?  sounds interesting - any details?
		
Click to expand...

There will be a new driver, is every year wether its just rbz II and or R13 time will tell.

Golfbidder is a well run used club trader very reliable just abut dearer than some but 100% genuine.
Another good site run by a PGA pro coop is jam golf.


----------



## jcooper5083 (Nov 2, 2012)

I guess its about the marketing and continuing to keep people interested an buying.  I am going to go to my local American Golf store where they let you try all the clubs and have analysis tools to see which clubs are working for you.

thanks for the help all - really appreciated


----------

